# Delta AP 400



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to look at a Delta AP400 dust collector. The guy is asking 150. Looking to keep my garage a little more orderly. Anyone out there know if that's a fair price. I'm in the car now, 1 hr drive. 

V/r
Adam


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

The going rate for a 1-hp dust collector is about $200 new.

If he doesn't have upgrades like a separator or the pleated filter I wouldn't go over $100.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not a bad little " one machine, direct hook up, not part of a hard piped collection system" dust collector. Under powered for a thien separator. $100 max.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I made it up there and paid before I got a reply. He was a retired E9 in my branch of the military. He had a nice little shop with some good mid range equipment. I will look at the 50 dollars as a donation to our craft.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

By by no means do I have any stationary unit plans with this thing nor multiple machines what will CFM come to if I reduce a line down from 4" down to 2.5"? It came with a reducer, a t junction and a couple blast doors.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

I tried it once and was disappointed in the results.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm thinking of just selling the thing back on CL and upgrading my shop vac. I do like the idea do the screen style dust collection mounted to a bench.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------

